# Various Lipglosses - including 3 MAC LE



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 8, 2007)

The Lavshuka Jewewl Lip is a lipstick and the Maquillage Neo Climax is more of a Liquid Lipstick

Mac Chromeglass Show Coral was received in a recent Swap.

My hand is very freckly from recent trip to Malta


----------

